# Hottest Ratking of 2017



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 3, 2018)

*Bria has been removed. If you voted her please change your vote K thnx

It's time for voting! I completely forgot about this until
@Feline Darkmage reminded me but better late than never.

Last year I did a Hottest Ratking of the Year contest in hopes that the winner would be so overjoyed by the honor that they’d have sex with me. The winner was Æryn Simpson but when I contacted her on Twitter to deliver the great news she just screeched at me and accused me of murdering her friends. I was disappointed to say the very least because she’s pretty cute.

It’s a new year so it’s time to try it again! Hopefully this time my plan will work out and I’ll finally lose my virginity after 36 long years.

I've selflessly gone through all of the nominees pictures and selected the ones I found most arousing. On to the voting!

Andi Dier




Tim Whitbeck




Antoinette "Tranny Club Tony" Cancelliere



Jake "Secret Gamer Girl" Alley



Zinnia Jones



Eden Belmont



Fire/Buffalo Bill



Chloe Sagal



Doug "Incantatricks" McDonald



Æryn Simpson




If one of our lovely cucks could feature this that would be great, thanks.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 3, 2018)

Rat Kings are almost by definition grotesque troons.  Going to say Bria again.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 3, 2018)

I nominate Tony the Tranny Club man.


----------



## AJ 447 (Feb 3, 2018)

What's the point of having a competition, when we all know in our hearts that it's Tim Whitbeck.


----------



## AntiphonRhamnousios (Feb 3, 2018)

I nominate this lovely lady and sincerely hope that you finally get laid . I think she'd also be losing her virginity, a double event so to say.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Rat Kings are almost by definition grotesque troons.  Going to say Bria again.





Feline Darkmage said:


> I nominate Tony the Tranny Club man.





emspex said:


> What's the point of having a competition, when we all know in our hearts that it's Tim Whitbeck.





AntiphonRhamnousios said:


> I nominate this lovely lady and sincerely hope that you finally get laid . I think she'd also be losing her virginity, a double event so to say.



Added


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Feb 3, 2018)

AntiphonRhamnousios said:


> I nominate this lovely lady and sincerely hope that you finally get laid . I think she'd also be losing her virginity, a double event so to say.



This is no surprise. He's on the third axis of transcendence right now. Jake Alley moves in anti-planar reality (or prime-planar reality, shouts to my qmech nerds who really buy Frisch-Hayes.) While troons like Tim Whitbeck or NekoArc see GamerGate from an x and o perspective, Jake has vision of the omega and delta factors surrounding any given autistic spat.

There's a reason Jake was able to lead Zoe Quinn to being the number 1 ranked Professional Victim. Put simply, Jake is visuospatial jazz. Think of Ornette Coleman or George St. Breux, not Emma Sulkowicz  or Crystal Gain Mangum. The dorian stylings of a Eric Dolphy better describe Jake's skillset than a monotone listing-off of conventional whining skills. Tweetstorms? When you're in constant tune with the precise Hz pitch of the keyboard like Alley, English words like "tweetstorms" cannot encapsulate even a fractoid of the scientific and metaphysical majesty of Jake Alley.


----------



## Ol' Puss (Feb 3, 2018)

Finding a hot ratking is a bit of an oxymoron, but I'll go with Chelsea Manning.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Feb 3, 2018)

Chloe Segal's my vote, those textwalls~


----------



## RWS Watcher (Feb 3, 2018)

I nominate Tony Cancelliere for saying that he had a bigger dick than us and that he used it more than us too.


----------



## Flustercuck (Feb 3, 2018)

I nominate @Doc Cassidy


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Feb 3, 2018)

Humpty Dumpty for best troon.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/sapph...han-simpson-asymbina-asymptotic-binary.36922/


----------



## DangerousGas (Feb 3, 2018)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Humpty Dumpty for best troon.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/sapph...han-simpson-asymbina-asymptotic-binary.36922/


I get the feeling that one may have misconstrued the intent behind being referred to as an 'egg' by someone.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Feb 3, 2018)

Nah, it's gotta me Timothy 'Chloe otter failure' Whitbeck.  Just look at all the setsy porn and cute selfies with varying hairstyles he posts!  Surely someone somewhere has to recognise this beautiful lady?

He'd probably love the attention.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Feb 3, 2018)

Titty Tim Whitbeck, easily. How could anyone say no to this sexy gamer girl?


----------



## Four-Wheeled Fedora (Feb 3, 2018)

Let's give Timmy a W for once in his life.


----------



## Goodbye Horses (Feb 3, 2018)

I think it has to be the wind beneath my wings, @Buffalo Bill. I mean, is this not the very definition of womanhood?



Spoiler: Don't click if you've just eaten.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Feb 3, 2018)

AntiphonRhamnousios said:


> I nominate this lovely lady and sincerely hope that you finally get laid . I think she'd also be losing her virginity, a double event so to say.



I still don't get how a 36 year old winds up looking like that, unless you're Axl Rose burning the candle at both ends. And even he looks younger than that in his fifties.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 3, 2018)

I'd vote for Jake Alley, just to see how he reacts.


----------



## JB 236 (Feb 3, 2018)

Tim all day

followed by Eden just because I want you to get ill.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 3, 2018)

AntiphonRhamnousios said:


> I nominate this lovely lady and sincerely hope that you finally get laid . I think she'd also be losing her virginity, a double event so to say.


He looks like he teaches college calculus so he gets my vote.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Feb 3, 2018)

My vote goes to Tony the She-Hulk.


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 3, 2018)

I nominate Doug McDonald aka Incantatricks


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Feb 3, 2018)

Me.


----------



## PT 404 (Feb 3, 2018)

Why are there other options than Tim Whitbeck? 

I mean, when you have a beard on your asshole, contest over.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Feb 3, 2018)

here's my personal top 5:

5. Jon Paul Neumann
 
+passes better than John Flynt
+would probably let me do the freaky shit
-kind of a jewy face
-will steal my money
-it's inadvisable to stick your dick in crazy

4. Bradley Manning
 
+pretty cute twink face
+potentially has Fetal Alcohol System and you know what they say about slow guys
+cute fursona and probably would do the kitty stuff
-would have to deal with Zinnia Jones
-if we ever made a sex tape he'd probably leak it

3. Venesa Buranupakorn
 
+possibly an actual cis female (is thai though so it could be a dude)
+also hates fiction writers
+will exterminate my foes with poisonous gases
-horse teeth

2. Aaron Simpson
 
+2016 winner who still passes ridiculously well
+is also an autistic furry so he's the one I'm most likely to score with
+does porn so I mean you know he puts out
-would probably want to top a bit too often

1. Meredith Gasco
 
+look at her
-has killed someone before so I mean she'll probably do it to me but I don't care, it's worth it to get praying mantis'd for this lay

Also a special honorable mention goes out to my main man ContraPoints, he looks kinda freaky post transition but when he was still a man?




Dayum.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 3, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> He looks like he teaches college calculus so he gets my vote.



I'm pretty sure even high school math gives this tard a run for his money.



InLivingTuna said:


> +possibly an actual cis female (is thai though so it could be a dude)
> +also hates fiction writers
> +will exterminate my foes with poisonous gases
> -horse teeth



Why are you using a picture of Zoe Quinn for winterfox?


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Feb 3, 2018)

I nominate a a 9mm to my fuckin skull


----------



## InLivingTuna (Feb 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Why are you using a picture of Zoe Quinn for winterfox?


oops! Zoe has a tiny bit of an aznface for some reason (probably just the makeup) so I mistook her for winterfox when she showed up in the Google results


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 3, 2018)

@Feline Darkmage


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 3, 2018)

@Doc Cassidy same vote as last year.


Spoiler


----------



## Medicated (Feb 3, 2018)

InLivingTuna said:


> Also a special honorable mention goes out to my main man ContraPoints, he looks kinda freaky post transition but when he was still a man?
> View attachment 374531
> 
> Dayum.



Pre-Transition Contra is like spitting god in the face, what a waste

For actual female, I will go with Ashleigh Coffin, even though she looks like a store mannequin come to life.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Feb 3, 2018)

InLivingTuna said:


> here's my personal top 5:
> 
> 5. Jon Paul Neumann
> View attachment 374522
> ...



That's not a picture of JPN.


----------



## Baguette (Feb 3, 2018)

I nominate Char Vortryss because that auto-cannibalism is sexy as fuck.


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 3, 2018)

OLE PISS said:


> auto-cannibalism is sexy as fuck


https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Autocannibalism

You are one sick fuck but so is everyone else here meh 7/10


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 3, 2018)

Medicated said:


> Pre-Transition Contra is like spitting god in the face, what a waste
> 
> For actual female, I will go with Ashleigh Coffin, even though she looks like a store mannequin come to life.
> 
> View attachment 374575



Is she even a rat king?  She doesn't even talk to anyone online that I know of other than Mr. kick himself in the balls for attention.


----------



## AJ 447 (Feb 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Is she even a rat king?  She doesn't even talk to anyone online that I know of other than Mr. kick himself in the balls for attention.


There's some rat kings, like Fire, who try to get Contra's attention, but I don't think Contra is a rat king. Their thread is in lolcow general.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Feb 3, 2018)

Medicated said:


> For actual female, I will go with Ashleigh Coffin, even though she looks like a store mannequin come to


tbh she is a store mannequin


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 3, 2018)

emspex said:


> There's some rat kings, like Fire, who try to get Contra's attention, but I don't think Contra is a rat king. Their thread is in lolcow general.


I'd bang it tbh


----------



## X68000 (Feb 3, 2018)

My vote goes to Timbo. his melty, sultry eyes steal my heart every time <3


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Feb 3, 2018)

We aren't counting RemembrancerBex as part of the Rat King, are we? I'm also surprised that no one has nominated the thumb yet.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Feb 3, 2018)

TheMonkeyMan said:


> We aren't counting RemembrancerBex as part of the Rat King, are we? I'm also surprised that no one has nominated the thumb yet.



This is about hot babes like Jake Alley and Tim Whitbeck, not ugly autistic pigs with seagreen hair like C̶W̶C̶ Rebecca.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 5, 2018)

Last chance for nominations. I'm putting the vote up tomorrow.


----------



## cowisnow (Feb 5, 2018)

Has Andi Dier been nominated yet?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 5, 2018)

cowisnow said:


> Has Andi Dier been nominated yet?


Good idea


----------



## RWS Watcher (Feb 5, 2018)

cowisnow said:


> Has Andi Dier been nominated yet?



I second that.


----------



## repentance (Feb 6, 2018)

cowisnow said:


> Has Andi Dier been nominated yet?



I nominate Andi's "girlfriend", Danielle Rye.  She's a rat king by association and as batshit as Andi.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 28, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Last chance for nominations. I'm putting the vote up tomorrow.



put up the poll you fat fuck


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 28, 2018)

Okay, everything is finally ready! I forgot about this until @Feline Darkmage reminded me but better late than never.

I've updated the OP with sexy pics of the nominees.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Feb 28, 2018)

Eden if pickles are allowed.


----------



## jace821 (Feb 28, 2018)

Fire all the way


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Feb 28, 2018)

I voted for whoever makes me want to vomit the least amount because most if not all of them still look like ugly dudes.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Feb 28, 2018)

Tim has some nice breasts


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Feb 28, 2018)

At least two of them can pass in a dark alleyway


----------



## Audit (Feb 28, 2018)

I demand to know why the mod team has been left off of this list.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 28, 2018)

>not voting ex military meathead tranny

It's like KF just voted for the first on the list or something.


----------



## Four-Wheeled Fedora (Feb 28, 2018)

Facts about Timbo that might help you see his true inner beauty:

1) Invented the sideways wig look
2) Pretty good at call of duty
3) Perpetually does laundry?
4) Like a fairy godmother who's there to wish all the trans porn stars on twitter a good night


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Feb 28, 2018)

When I saw the first photo of a contestant (Sabrina "Bria" Symington) I thought, , this is an actual contest and won't be that bad. 

Then I saw every other photo. 



Tragi-Chan said:


> I'd vote for Jake Alley, just to see how he reacts.



I would too except he's too boring to have any fun and react to such a win.


----------



## PT 404 (Feb 28, 2018)

Blue Jerkop said:


> When I saw the first photo of a contestant (Sabrina "Bria" Symington) I thought, , this is an actual contest and won't be that bad.
> 
> Then I saw every other photo.
> 
> ...



You saw Tim, and realized no contest, right?

Right??


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Feb 28, 2018)

Will there be a Mr. Congeniality award?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 28, 2018)

We're an hour or two into the voting and right now we have Bria in first, Tim Whitbeck in second, and last year's winner Æryn Simpson in third!


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Feb 28, 2018)

Can we add Blair White to this? Or no?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 28, 2018)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Can we add Blair White to this? Or no?


Nominations are over. Also she's not a Ratking, I don't even think she has a thread at all.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Feb 28, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Nominations are over. Also she's not a Ratking, I don't even think she has a thread at all.



I just wanna poz dat neghole if ya know what I mean


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Feb 28, 2018)

Ya'll niggas STILL need Jesus.


----------



## lindsayfan (Feb 28, 2018)

Just fyi, everyone who votes for anyone other than Tim will be vindictively neg-rated across their entire posting history


----------



## BubbleButt (Feb 28, 2018)

Where's Narcissa Wright for all of us graveyard tooth fans?


----------



## Smutley (Feb 28, 2018)

Why the fuck isn't Tiddie Tim Whitbeck winning you dumbos???


----------



## Computery Guy (Feb 28, 2018)

What the fuck am I looking at


----------



## Lucricitous (Feb 28, 2018)

Bria passes and I'd even go so far as to call her genuinely attractive. That's a genuine achievement and she should be proud of herself.
Chloe passes but it depends on the angle. Eryn passes but she's got that boring, homely gamer girl aesthetic to her. Andi _could_ be attractive if she didn't have to pull that dopey, drugged-up look at seems to be the new duckface. Zinnia is the weird fetishy option but I'd still put her in my top 5. Doug should be fucking ashamed that they placed beneath fucking Zinnia.


----------



## PT 404 (Feb 28, 2018)

This is a blatant example of voter fraud mixed with an ignorant populace. The fact that Tim is not well ahead in the polls is illustrative of the corruption we face as Kiwis.


----------



## BubbleButt (Feb 28, 2018)

Literal Buttery Males.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Jake Alley.

beards = virility


----------



## AJ 447 (Feb 28, 2018)

I swear to god, if you fucking rat king normies cost Tim his crown


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Feb 28, 2018)

Go Antoniette! The world need more buff troons.


----------



## BurningPewter (Feb 28, 2018)

Youtube's Laura Engram.



Spoiler





















I had not seen Bria's Scooby Doo tribute before.



Spoiler


----------



## NotoriousD (Feb 28, 2018)

Just to be a bit serious here and base this on feminine attractiveness and passing, gonna have to say Sabrina. At least she does a good job of looking like a chick.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Feb 28, 2018)

NotoriousD said:


> Just to be a bit serious here and base this on feminine attractiveness and passing, gonna have to say Sabrina. At least she does a good job of looking like a chick.



I don't understand if I'm supposed to vote unironically or what. Yeah, Bria passes the best but she's the bitterest, angriest of troons. You'd expect the opposite, wouldn't you?


----------



## NotoriousD (Feb 28, 2018)

MysteriousStranger said:


> I don't understand if I'm supposed to vote unironically or what. Yeah, Bria passes the best but she's the bitterest, angriest of troons. You'd expect the opposite, wouldn't you?


If I didn't know she was a ratking, yeah, I would. But knowing that? I would expect nothing less. I'm basing my vote entirely unironically and on appearance, and she's the best looking in that list imo. If I were to base it on personality, I'd vote for Antoinette so he could give some sweet wrestling promos in Doc's bedroom, shouting at him half naked while flexing.

Bria does look genuinely attractive in that image in the OP though. Shame she's an angry troon.


----------



## Hui (Feb 28, 2018)

Why is there a "no fucking thanks" option in the poll?


----------



## Stock Photo James (Feb 28, 2018)

Is this one of those "whoever wins, we lose" scenarios?


----------



## jenffer a jay (Feb 28, 2018)

hey i have an idle who eveyr wins here i will draw the winner of this


----------



## lindsayfan (Feb 28, 2018)

jenffer a jay said:


> hey i have an idle who eveyr wins here i will draw the winner of this


This is especially poignant because Timothy Whitbeck has perfect tiddies for Jennfer A Jay to draw. Why are you damn dirty Sabrina thirst-voters fucking this up??


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Feb 28, 2018)

I can't stand it. I have to sperg about this. A ratking is a bunch of rats that hang around each other until they get stuck together with their own shit. A singular member of a ratking is a rat, okay? We follow a few ratkings and many, many rats. 

And none of that in all caps, so I think I'm good here.

Also, yes of course I voted for Tim.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Feb 28, 2018)

Have a heart, guys.  Fire really needs this one!


----------



## lindsayfan (Feb 28, 2018)

MysteriousStranger said:


> I can't stand it. I have to sperg about this. A ratking is a bunch of rats that hang around each other until they get stuck together with their own shit. A singular member of a ratking is a rat, okay? We follow a few ratkings and many, many rats.


Maybe the singular and plural forms of "ratking" are both "ratking." Like "sheep."
Or it's like clouds, where a piece of a cloud is still a cloud, just a smaller cloud. I guess because each of these individuals has their tail shit-knotted to many others, each is their own ratking while still being components of the ratking?


----------



## RichardMongler (Feb 28, 2018)

The words "ratking" and "hot" do not belong in the same sentence.

Unless "hot" is immediately followed by "garbage".


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 28, 2018)

RichardMongler said:


> The words "ratking" and "hot" do not belong in the same sentence.
> 
> Unless "hot" is immediately followed by "garbage".


Or melted garbage bag, in Dickard's case.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 28, 2018)

Bria's got the best looking features so I'll have to go with her.


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Feb 28, 2018)

can someone link brias thread or what shes from? 

Maybe would be good to link all pics with threads


----------



## PT 404 (Feb 28, 2018)

There still seems to be a lot of confusion on this thread and how it works. Here's a simple and helpful guide to navigate through.

1. Open thread
2. Vote Tim Whitbeck
3. Smile for making the correct choice

I also make the argument, is Bria really part of the ratking?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 28, 2018)

ReanimatorEquis said:


> I also make the argument, is Bria really part of the ratking?


Hmm, now that you mention it her thread is in Tumblr. I added her because she was nominated.

@AnOminous, explain this!


----------



## MistressCaridad (Feb 28, 2018)

ReanimatorEquis said:


> I also make the argument, is Bria really part of the ratking?



I don’t know if maybe her association with Girldick Labelle and Jessica whatever the fuck her name is (the one who draws Manic Pixie Nightmare Girls) counts as a mini-ratking? They spend a lot of time kissing each other’s asses (mostly Sophie and Bria but yeah).

If Bria keeps her hat on, she and Aeryn Simpson pass the best of any of these... she’s still a fake cunt (that has a fake cunt).


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 28, 2018)

Tim looks like a more retarded version of my brother-in-law. No way am I voting for that fucker.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 28, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Hmm, now that you mention it her thread is in Tumblr. I added her because she was nominated.
> 
> @AnOminous, explain this!



This is just a sleazy attempt by competing candidates to slur the good name of Bria (who is associated with Assigned Male's Sophie LaBelle at the very least who is shared on Facebook by every rat king).


----------



## PT 404 (Feb 28, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> This is just a sleazy attempt by competing candidates to slur the good name of Bria (who is associated with Assigned Male's Sophie LaBelle at the very least who is shared on Facebook by every rat king).



I would like to debate that Bria should be kept in her Tumblr ghetto so the TRUE Rat Kings can thrive.

(Also, she had the surgery and that's effectively doping.)


----------



## AF 802 (Feb 28, 2018)

Voting Bria.

Also, for those of you who voted for Secret Gamer Girl, why?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 28, 2018)

If I'd known at the time I wouldn't have added Bria but since she's already there I'll just leave her. I'd hate to have to restart the entire poll because I can't delete entries.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 28, 2018)

ReanimatorEquis said:


> I would like to debate that Bria should be kept in her Tumblr ghetto so the TRUE Rat Kings can thrive.
> 
> (Also, she had the surgery and that's effectively doping.)



So did Greta and Pajeet.


----------



## PT 404 (Feb 28, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> So did Greta and Pajeet.



This is a fact. However, since Kjel and Pajeet don't pass for anything but orcs, I'm torn.


----------



## lindsayfan (Feb 28, 2018)

Bria is not ratking, she's a tumblr artcow. Killer Mike has endorsed Tim, and this poll is clearly rigged by the millionaihs and billionaihs.


----------



## Male Idiot (Feb 28, 2018)

How come the greatest True and Honest Woman of all was not in the polls?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 28, 2018)

lindsayfan said:


> Bria is not ratking, she's a tumblr artcow. Killer Mike has endorsed Tim, and this poll is clearly rigged by the millionaihs and billionaihs.


I can't delete entries from the poll, I'd have to start the whole thing over again.


----------



## lindsayfan (Feb 28, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> I can't delete entries from the poll, I'd have to start the whole thing over again.


it's easy, just dont count bria's votes, those people are all scum anyway. they threw away their votes on a thirst trap. if they want to be relevant they can use the "change your vote" button


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 28, 2018)

lindsayfan said:


> it's easy, just dont count bria's votes, those people are all scum anyway. if they want to be relevant they can use the "change your vote" button


Nah, it'll be fine.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Feb 28, 2018)

Give Her The D said:


> Also, for those of you who voted for Secret Gamer Girl, why?



Because ever since Peter Jackson, Fili is a bonafide sex symbol.


----------



## Pony Horn (Feb 28, 2018)

Fire's from beneath the empty ballsack camera angle photo was a bold powermove but I have to vote for Tim Whitbeck.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Feb 28, 2018)

@Doc Cassidy you didn't even put up Humpty Dumpty even though he's on the first page. Sad


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 28, 2018)

Smutley said:


> Why the fuck isn't Tiddie Tim Whitbeck winning you dumbos???



Because look at those fucking video games


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Feb 28, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> It's time for voting! I completely forgot about this until
> @Feline Darkmage reminded me but better late than never.


In that case, we know who to blame.

Die, Darkmage, Die.


----------



## JSGOTI (Feb 28, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Nah, it'll be fine.


It looks like any mod+ can remove poll options without resetting all the votes.
Want me to take Bria out?


----------



## AJ 447 (Feb 28, 2018)

JSGOTI said:


> It looks like any mod+ can remove poll options without resetting all the votes.
> Want me to take Bria out?


Please. Do the right thing for the TRUE and HONEST rat kings of this poll.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 28, 2018)

JSGOTI said:


> It looks like any mod+ can remove poll options without resetting all the votes.
> Want me to take Bria out?


Yeah, thanks man.


----------



## Caesare (Feb 28, 2018)

Give Her The D said:


> Voting Bria.
> 
> Also, for those of you who voted for Secret Gamer Girl, why?



Secret Gamer Girl is clearly the most beautiful woman on this list.


----------



## Haramburger (Feb 28, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> I've selflessly gone through all of the nominees pictures and selected the ones I found most arousing. On to the voting!
> 
> Tim Whitbeck



I had initially cast my vote for Secret Gamer Girl, but after browsing your images I switched to Tim because real titties if you just put a bag over it.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 28, 2018)

Let the record show that before her removal Bria had as many votes as the top 3 Rat Kings on the poll _combined_.


----------



## lindsayfan (Feb 28, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Let the record show that before her removal Bria had as many votes as the top 3 Rat Kings on the poll _combined_.


lol calm down

it's a stupid ratking poll, why are you taking it so seriously. "abloo bloo my brianna bloo bloo."
cry about it why don't you, fucking fag. amazing what people get worked up about on this forum. just go outside


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 28, 2018)

What a bunch of rigged shit!

CHEATED.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 28, 2018)

lindsayfan said:


> lol calm down
> 
> it's a stupid ratking poll, why are you taking it so seriously. "abloo bloo my brianna bloo bloo."
> cry about it why don't you, fucking fag. amazing what people get worked up about on this forum. just go outside



I was bringing it up because it's fucking _hilarious, _man, calm your tits. How many times have you seen the myriad troons of the Rat King shriek about "passing privilege?" Every one of them on this fucking list has, from Jake Alley to Zinnia Jones, and those numbers perfectly drive home the reason why. 

Godspeed, Timmo. Go forth and troon to the extreme.

Also you didn't put Mark Boyd on this list. He's going to be _so _disappointed. He bought a new dress and everything.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 28, 2018)

For the record, even though she was removed I would still fuck Bria hard. For real.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 28, 2018)

Bria has been removed because she's not part of the Ratking. If you voted her please change your vote K thnx


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 28, 2018)

No.

Plus for your punishment you get to fuck whoever wins.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm proud of you all, Tim is the most beautiful of the trans collective.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 28, 2018)

As of right now Tim is in the lead with last year's winner Æryn Simpson a mere 8 votes behind. Tranny Club Tony and Jake Alley are tied for third.


----------



## Pikimon (Feb 28, 2018)

I nominate @OwO What's This?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 28, 2018)

Æryn Simpson is now within two votes of newcomer Tim! Will last year's winner pull off another victory???

Tranny Club Tony and Jake Alley are also making some impressive gains, they might just steal the show.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 28, 2018)

Everyone switch to Tim.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 28, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Everyone switch to Tim.


No one switch to Tim because I want to see everyone cry if he loses.


----------



## de_DEVIL_tails (Mar 1, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Bria has been removed because she's not part of the Ratking. If you voted her please change your vote K thnx



Why isnt he part of the rat king


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Mar 1, 2018)

de_DEVIL_tails said:


> Why isnt he part of the rat king


Tumblr board


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 1, 2018)

de_DEVIL_tails said:


> Why isnt he part of the rat king



Because bullshit.  And cheating.  And because rigged.  And fake polls.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 1, 2018)

Anyone voting Aeryn Simpson should go look at other pictures of this thing and quit your thirstvoting.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Mar 1, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Anyone voting Aeryn Simpson should go look at other pictures of this thing and quit your thirstvoting.


Goddamn it why did I do that. I fucking knew it was gonna be awful.

Also my girl Jake is gonna take all these bitches down.


----------



## Jaimas (Mar 1, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Anyone voting Aeryn Simpson should go look at other pictures of this thing and quit your thirstvoting.



I don't care who wins

I just want Zinnia to lose


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 1, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> I don't care who wins
> 
> I just want Zinnia to lose



If Zinnia wins I'll deliver the news to her.



Doc Cassidy said:


> No one switch to Tim because I want to see everyone cry if he loses.



You are a terrible person Doc


----------



## Room312 (Mar 1, 2018)

I voted Tony in the hopes of a bigger upset than Koloff beating Sammartino at Madison Square Garden ohhh yeah


----------



## Begemot (Mar 1, 2018)

Jake Alley must win. I want his name trumpeted to the heavens.


----------



## notausername (Mar 1, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Fire/Buffalo Bill
> View attachment 393012



What the fuck - I know someone who (regrettably) dated this guy. I guess that means I have to vote for that lovely "lady".


----------



## Fareal (Mar 1, 2018)

I voted Tony because I want to see Jen's portrait of Tony and his reaction to it


----------



## repentance (Mar 1, 2018)

notausername said:


> What the fuck - I know someone who (regrettably) dated this guy. I guess that means I have to vote for that lovely "lady".



Get thee to his thread and spill the dirt.


----------



## notausername (Mar 1, 2018)

repentance said:


> Get thee to his thread and spill the dirt.


Just asked him to, he's probably asleep right now so won't read my message until later most likely.

EDIT: Friend said they'd rather stay out of it, sorry goys.


----------



## LN 910 (Mar 1, 2018)

They all lost at life, so what's the point?


----------



## pozilei (Mar 1, 2018)

2odastream said:


> They all lost at life, so what's the point?


One of them will be a winner at something for once? Even if it's a sad, sarcastic 'hottest ratking' ranking. 

2017 #MakeGnomesGreatAgain Jake Alley 4 the win!!!


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 1, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> What a bunch of rigged shit!
> 
> CHEATED.



Obviously @JSGOTI  is Russian. Why else change the votes? They're probably also to blame for Trump.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Mar 1, 2018)

Gonna go with Chloe just to be different.

And for the record, if Bria wasn't trans she'd probably be one of the most attractive people with a thread here. She's probably the best passing tranny on here.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Mar 1, 2018)

the only way any of this lot could be hot would be if they were on fire


----------



## Ungern (Mar 1, 2018)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Obviously @JSGOTI  is Russian. Why else change the votes? They're probably also to blame for Trump.


This is outrageous! Russian hackers and angry white male chauvinists steal victory from yet another true and honest woman. Tim *Whit(e)*beck, ey? But you all have seen the voice of the people before this electoral fraud took place, Bria clearly won the popular vote! 

What a scandal!
#imwithherorhimwhatever  #notmyratking


----------



## Al_Borland (Mar 1, 2018)

This was a hard one to choose from the delicate womanly looks from Jake Alley, and then those hot photos of Buffalo Bill... It's hard, but those titties on that sassy, sexy gamer girl seals the deal for me, so had to vote for Tim Whitbeck.

Sadly, Humpty Dumpty wasn't nominated, could of been a dark horse.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Mar 2, 2018)

Lol at no-one voting for Zinnia cat-arse-mouth Jones.  After all the massive dildo porn he does, too.  Tsk.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Mar 2, 2018)

Al_Borland said:


> This was a hard one to choose from the delicate womanly looks from Jake Alley, and then those hot photos of Buffalo Bill... It's hard, but those titties on that sassy, sexy gamer girl seals the deal for me, so had to vote for Tim Whitbeck.
> 
> Sadly, Humpty Dumpty wasn't nominated, could of been a dark horse.



It's funny because I literally don't even remember the name or any details about the person you're referring to as "Humpty Dumpty" but I know exactly who you're talking about and what they look like.


----------



## repentance (Mar 2, 2018)

A few contenders have upped their game by going for the pity vote, but Tim has outplayed them by giving himself a hot new look.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 2, 2018)

Everybody give it up for the ratking who is actively campaigning!


----------



## Baloney Face (Mar 2, 2018)

Zinnia Jones, due to the dramatic (if unintentional) de-transition.

Zinnia really could seriously pass for a (homely) female (fully clothed of course) at one time.


----------



## PT 404 (Mar 3, 2018)

Some people call it voter fraud and intimidation. I call it nudging the populace where they need to be.

Tim Whitbeck 2020!


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Mar 5, 2018)

Tim Whitbeck is our official 2017 winner!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 5, 2018)

Timmaaaaayyyyy


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 22, 2018)

I demand that chloe sagal wins hottest rat king by default this year.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 22, 2018)

I think up the best jokes because I'm original and funny.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 22, 2018)

Fagnasty said:


> I think up the best jokes because I'm original and funny.



apologize for doubleposting


----------

